# hey everyone!



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, Welshy! Please post pictures of your babies!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Horse Forum! Hope you have fun here!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum. I've ridden 3 different Welsh and welsh crosses. All 3 are palominos


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for your welcome! the forum looks great 
i've never met a palomino welsh cob but i have met a palomino welsh cross none of the studs around where i live have palominos unfortunately


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!! you'll love most of the people here!!!!


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome Welshy and I am new here to and i have not met alot of people so i am sure you will too.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome, 
I had a Palomino Welch / QH when I was a teen. 
Great little horse, we went everywhere together.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I knew an awesome palomino welsh cob stud... but he's been gelded now... he's just the sweetest pony!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and have fun!


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

aww thaks everyone you all so welcoming!!



mlkarel2010 said:


> I knew an awesome palomino welsh cob stud... but he's been gelded now... he's just the sweetest pony!


hope you don't mind me asking but where was that stud mlkarel?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

welshy said:


> aww thaks everyone you all so welcoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you don't mind me asking but where was that stud mlkarel?



No, I don't mind. He's in Southeast Nebraska


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum 

Hope you enjoy your stay here

Regards


----------

